# World's tiniest chameleon discoverd in Madagascar



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

World's tiniest chameleon discovered in Madagascar - Yahoo! News

All I can say is, "WOW".


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

That's awesome, a "thumbnail" Chameleon!

Mark


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

mrfrogdude said:


> That's awesome, a "thumbnail" Chameleon!
> 
> Mark


Darn, I wish I thought of that first.


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

frog dude said:


> Darn, I wish I thought of that first.


Haha, guess the thumbnail thought was stuck in my head...getting my first pair in two weeks! 

Mark


----------



## jharris08 (Dec 26, 2011)

a friend sent me this link a few days ago...imagine how hard it was to discover a new pygmy chameleon..looking for something half the size of a finger in dense rainforest would be quite challenging.. great find!


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

Also, think of how many may have been stepped on by the explorers/scientists themselves.... Makes me want to hover

sent from my incredible...mind


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow thats awesome. I also wish I could hover now haha.


----------

